# OZ Pegasus Center Cap Size



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, I recently acquired some OZ Pegasus and there are only 3 center caps (two of which are in good condition). My question is, does anyone know where I can get genuine OZ center caps for my pegs? 

I've taken some measurements to the best of my ability since I do not own a caliper. I've got an outside diameter of ~2.5 inches or 63.5 mm (I'm leaning closer to 62mm) and an inner diameter of ~2.25 inches or 57 mm (closer to 56mm I would assume since it doesn't look to be exactly 2.25 inches). I measured the center caps I do have, which are a flimsy piece of metal and that measured exactly 2.5 inches in diameter.

Anyone with experience with Pegasus center caps would be much appreciated and here are pictures for reference.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

I actually just measured mine 10 minutes ago because I am ordering new ones. Your measurements are pretty identical to mine, so you will need 62mm ones. If you're interested I have the original metal OZ caps with gold and black lettering. Not in perfect condition but they are the original caps that came on the wheel from OZ.


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> I actually just measured mine 10 minutes ago because I am ordering new ones. Your measurements are pretty identical to mine, so you will need 62mm ones. If you're interested I have the original metal OZ caps with gold and black lettering. Not in perfect condition but they are the original caps that came on the wheel from OZ.


Thanks for the offer, but I ordered new ones already. Unfortunately they were only 60mm, but they will do the job for now.

(Pardon the filthy wheel)


----------

